# lammittamaan



## Setwale_Charm

Hei!!
_tarvitsetko jonkun lammittamaan&shy; sinun sangyn sinulle_?
 What does this phrase mean? Do you need ... in your bed for you? The dicitonary gives nothing for "lammittamaa", I am not sure whether this is the correct Nominativ..


----------



## jonquiliser

The "basic" infinitive is _lämmittää_, and means heat up/warm up - so the phrase means "Do you need somebody to warm up your bed for you?" _Lämmittämä(än)_ is one of the other infinitives; sorry, I don't remember what it's called.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

You have already been given the right answer. I would just like to add that the sentence is bad Finnish. The _sinun sängyn_ part looks as if it's been translated word for word from a Germanic language, perhaps English? Because the verb is in the second person singular (tarvitsetko), _sinun_ (= your) shouldn't be used before _sängyn._ A possessive suffix should be used instead:

_Tarvitsetko jonkun lämmittämään sänky*si* [sinulle]?_

The last word could be omitted as it is understood from the context for whom the bed is warmed up.


----------



## garoowood

So I should say _Tarvitseko jonkun lämmittämään sänky*nsä?*_ Instead of _Tarvitseko jonkun lämmittämään hänen sänkyn*?*_


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

garoowood said:


> So I should say _Tarvitseko jonkun lämmittämään sänky*nsä?*_ Instead of _Tarvitseko jonkun lämmittämään hänen sänkyn*?*_


_Tarvitseko_ is wrong. If you mean _tarvitse*t*ko,_ you must say: _Tarvitsetko jonkun lämmittämään *hänen* sänky*nsä*?_ In this sentence _hänen_ refers to a person unknown to us. If I were to say the sentence to you, _hänen_ would refer to a third person, not you. _Hänen_ cannot be omitted.


----------



## garoowood

Ok, I need to put hänen there. But can't I use tarvitseko which I intend to mean does he needs ...?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

garoowood said:


> Ok, I need to put hänen there. But can't I use tarvitseko which I intend to mean does he needs ...?


Sorry, I didn't understand what you were looking for with your original sentence. _Tarvitseko_ is always wrong. There's no such form of the verb at all. _Does he/she need somebody to warm his bed? = Tarvitseeko hän jonkun lämmittämään sänkynsä?_


----------



## garoowood

Sorry, my fault, should be tarvitseeko
thanks!


----------



## dinji

This thread is confusing:
_Tarvitsetko jonkun lämmittämään sänkysi_ makes sence: 
'do you need somebody to warm up your bed'

_Tarvitseeko hän jonkun lämmittämään sänkynsä_ also makes sence: 
'does he/she need somebody to warm up his/her bed'

It is an awkwardness in Finnish that the third person requires more pronouns than the first or the second. In the third person the pronouns are obligatory in places where in 1st/2nd person the personal pronouns are bad style/undesirable.

It is hard to imagine a context where it would make sence to say: 
_Tarvitsetko jonkun lämmittämään hänen sänkynsä_. 
It would mean 'do you need somebody to warm up his/her bed'.


----------

